

Life and Docker networking - errordeveloper
http://weaveblog.com/2014/11/13/life-and-docker-networking/

======
23david
Docker plugins ftw!

The Docker plugin proposal mentioned in the post:

    
    
      https://github.com/docker/docker/pull/8968

